# SPAM for $1.25 a can @ Sam's Club!



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

four packs of SPAM for $5! :2thumb:

needless to say, I won't need to buy SPAM for a while...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks---I'll check out my Sam's; if it's like chinamart, they don't always have same prices.
Wow, spam is almost $3 here.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a recipe for spam and it is the only way my family will eat it!

One can spam
One medium onion diced finely
two kinds of finely shredded cheese(your choice here my kids like sharp cheddar and pepper jack)
box triskets(or your favorite cracker)
you mash and mix all the ingredients together put a heaping tablespoon mound on top of a trisket and then lightly broil them in the oven or toaster oven. Just till golden on top. top with a bit of garnish like pickled jalpeno rings or sprinkle of chopped pimento or even a could olive rings. they loved it that way.
I've also had hubby take the bit that was left over and put it on toast with an egg for breakfast.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

I was at my local Sam's on Friday and SPAM was the normal price. Don't know where you're finding it for $1.25/can, but I'd sure like to find some.

I'd buy a ton of it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goose said:


> I was at my local Sam's on Friday and SPAM was the normal price. Don't know where you're finding it for $1.25/can, but I'd sure like to find some.
> 
> I'd buy a ton of it.


I read on another site--I'm like you; for 1.25, load it up, but 2.50, not so much..I called and 'hardlines' was nice enough to go check---not on sale...because I wasn't traveling 30 miles for nothing.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we buy the Armour brand 'spam'...tases the same and we git it for $1.75 a can at save a lot


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

for those that don't know, I'm in NE Ohio...

Sam's is kind of a drive just to go, so usually I don't get there until I have a whole mess of gotta-dos to go do in the city...

does anybody else have a Sam's with $4 rotisserie chickens? I can't hardly grow em' myself for that


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

It's still $2.90 a can at Sam's club here. I can get it for $2.50 a can when the regular grocery has it on sale. Thats the cheapest I've seen in the whole area.

I like the foil packs of one slice of Spam. Perfect size for a sandwich. Just wish my store would get them in other flavors than original. The bacon flavored would be outstanding for an egg sandwich


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> It's still $2.90 a can at Sam's club here. I can get it for $2.50 a can when the regular grocery has it on sale. Thats the cheapest I've seen in the whole area.
> 
> I like the foil packs of one slice of Spam. Perfect size for a sandwich. Just wish my store would get them in other flavors than original. The bacon flavored would be outstanding for an egg sandwich


we bought several cases for 2.49 a can 2 months ago, I've haven't seen it any cheaper than that since the mid 90s


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> we buy the Armour brand 'spam'...tases the same and we git it for $1.75 a can at save a lot


Just checked our Dollar General, Armour brand "Treet" is $1.00 a can here


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

This inspired me to break out a can of "bacon" spam. Yummm it was good. I also found the Armour brand for $1.30 at our Dollar General.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

showmegal said:


> This inspired me to break out a can of "bacon" spam. Yummm it was good. I also found the Armour brand for $1.30 at our Dollar General.


Gotta check that --thanks. I have got to check that brand---I shop DG a lot but not the spam aisle, obviously.

I thought only Hormel had spam...great.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

The Bacon flavor was the Hormel. The Armor type I have here some are called Luncheon Meat and then some are called Treet. One is original baked ham flavor and the other is hot and spicy.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Armor*

Armor had the best canned corn beef. I can't find it any more.


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

Was just at WalMart north of Dallas and all spam varieties in the normal cans were $2.48. The shorter 3.5 serving (not ounce) were $1.98. IIRC the pouches were a little more than a dollar.


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

BillM said:


> Armor had the best canned corn beef. I can't find it any more.


My WalMart has it. I'll check price if you want me to.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

My husband swore he'd never eat Spam, so I didn't tell him what he was eating! :sssh:

I'd post the recipe, but I cannot remember it for the life of me, and I can't remember where I have it written down.


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

My son hates all spam & canned ham products, but once when he was visiting , well he honesty walked in as I was frying a batch, for if I knew he was coming I would of fixed some thing I knew he liked , but I had fork shreaded a can ham I get at aldi. But I mix a couple eggs, some cracker crumbs , (could add onion too an maybe a bit of fried bacon ) ,an make a pattie out of them an fry golden brown,, even my grand son loves them an he is a picky eater. Even though this was the canned ham , I sure spam would be just a good. To me aldi can ham taste like spam , but the odd lots can ham is no so good for my taste. 


I know this is for spam productbut I have to slip in a tomato pattie recipe too,, I take home canned whole tomatos ,a pint , juice too , and a couple eggs an about a whole slive of crushed crackes an several slices of fried bacon, on of course chopped onion, mix it all together , hope you get the idea, but I make a tomato pattie an fry them , of course better fried in bacon drippings . they will be golden brown an crisp.. we love them . I need to fix some again for I hadn't thought of them for a while . ( I just went to pantry an set out a can for tonight supper ) Heck we just may have them for breakfast if the better half get his butt out of bed before noon. But then agiain we could have them for lunch.. lol


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I just can't eat that stuff. I think "spam" is short for "spoiled ham".


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2011)

When I am by myself, half a can of spam, cubed and browned, mix in six scrambled eggs, and you have one of my favorite meals! Can't help it, I was raised on the stuff. Love it


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> four packs of SPAM for $5! :2thumb:
> 
> needless to say, I won't need to buy SPAM for a while...


Did you know that.....

it has nitrates/nitrates -preservative ( very bad, can cause cancer)

mechanically separated meat.....

cripes look it up, stay natural people


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

Cahri said:


> Did you know that.....
> 
> it has nitrates/nitrates -preservative ( very bad, can cause cancer)
> 
> ...


Ok, so as not to get into the whole Nitrite / Nitrate discussion... I am going to let you research that on your own.

For you own, a forum I regularly visit has an interesting recipe and method for making your own along with procedures to pressure can in metal cans. I did not get an answer about glass jars but assume pressure canning in either vessel would be similar. Yes it has cure #1 so a bit of preservative for safety. Very minimal amount within parts per million requirements.

Recipe:



> Splam
> 
> 8 lbs. pork
> 2 Tbs. salt
> ...


LINK to the original.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

listen, if I'm hungry as hell because theres no food anywhere and I come across a can of spam, I sure as hell ain't gonna be thinking about nitrates and crap!

ya know, sometimes you just have to live on the edge! lmao!


geesh. some of us don't care about all the preservatives. so let us alone. I'm an ADULT. if i want to eat crap then I will, ok?

good grief. just have to bring everyone else down . ugh


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

recipes:
Hormel Foods Recipes > Advanced Recipe Search

spam flavors:
http://www.spam.com/Shop/ProductList.aspx?Category={505D2888-EF00-4C99-BDFE-4AACCF5CE0E6}

:2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I love Spam! Fried on a sandwich or as a side for breakfast. Favorite at our house though is sprinkling on some brown sugar and baking it! Yummy! My Mom is crazy about the stuff so we tease her about it and give her cans of Spam for birthdays/holidays. But we also make special Spam dishes when we have family functions, the best so far: Spam-kabobs!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> listen, if I'm hungry as hell because theres no food anywhere and I come across a can of spam, I sure as hell ain't gonna be thinking about nitrates and crap!
> 
> ya know, sometimes you just have to live on the edge! lmao!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gen...like the beef from grocery is really healthy, esp. making 10 year old girls have boobs like 16 year olds...yeah, let's worry about nitrates.
And,oh, how about that synthetic crap put in everything now that is so unnatural our bodies don't even know how to process it..
I'll take the spam behind door #3.


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

I love spam, but it is so expensive. Spam, eggs, and rice one of the best meals that you can ever have.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I have a recipe for spam and it is the only way my family will eat it!


I put Spam in jambalaya. Yum!


----------

